# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.10 released - More Models and Features

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.10 released* 
MediaTek SP Platform:  
 MTK6572/MTK6582 Secure Phones support
 - Identify/Read Info
 - Read/Write Flash 
 - Format FS 
 - Read PatternLock (No USB Debug, No Root, No Modify System and harm User-Level security)
 Mostly Secure phones - Huawei Android phones (Huawei Y330, Huawei G610 etc) and other brands 
 Read Factory Firmware (Scatter - format) improved 
 - Universal way for most Chinese Brands/Models is work now 
 - MT83xx (Tablet specific) improvements 
 - Improved Alcatel, HTC, ZTE, Huawei and other brands support (Model/Brand specific-types) 
Other: 
 Some bugfixes from previous update (SP Flash, SP FW Read)
 Compile Info extraction improved 
 Repair Security improved
 FlashID database updated 
 NAND support improved    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

